# Anyone used Zantac syrup before?



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to take Charlie to the vets today just to get him checked because he has been sick a few times over the space of a couple of weeks.
It's always on a morning but not every morning just now and again. It's like a yellow coloured liquid. At first I thought it was because he was so hungry on a morning so started giving him a little bit of food before I went to bed but it hasn't helped. He also keeps trying to eat grass now and again.
The vet prescribed me Zantac syrup 0.8mls, he is just under 5kg. Has anyone given this to their dogs before? And is it safe? I know I should trust my vet and do to a degree but just wanted opinions from you guys! 
If this doesn't help the vet said they will do x-rays. Apart from the sick he seems totally fine and healthy- no loose stools or anything xx

Edit to say, the vet said he should have it X2 a day, 12 hours apart


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry your little man is under the weather with tummy upset...Zantac is a good med for gastritis and acid reflux issues....Bella took Metoclopramide, cisapride and sulcrate when she was ill...these are all good meds...Zantac should be given without food as food interferes with its effectiveness....
I would not hesitate to use this medication as he will feel much better with it....


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply. I gave Charlie some last night at 9pm and no sick this morning, so fingers crossed! I've just given him some more at 9.20 and the vet said wait 1hour to give his breakfast. I usually give his dinner at around 6pm, should I still feed him at this time if I'm giving the Zantac at 9.20? 
Thank you for your help, very much appreciated  xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

There are safer alternatives such as plain yogurt and pure pumpkin. You are right to only trust your vet to a certain extent and by coming here and asking opinions is very smart. Vets are trained to treat everything medicinally, but there are lots of natural alternatives that work just as well without the side effects. Not sure what you're feeding, but it may not be agreeing with him.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> There are safer alternatives such as plain yogurt and pure pumpkin. You are right to only trust your vet to a certain extent and by coming here and asking opinions is very smart. Vets are trained to treat everything medicinally, but there are lots of natural alternatives that work just as well without the side effects. Not sure what you're feeding, but it may not be agreeing with him.


Thank you for your reply. I feed ziwipeak and have fed this for a few years without any problems. It seems strange that it was just on a morning, he's not once been sick after his food. The only other thing he's had lately is a little chicken used as treats. Oh and grass! He has been sneaking grass out in the garden, I'm now watching him like a hawk! X


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> I've just given him some more at 9.20 and the vet said wait 1hour to give his breakfast. I usually give his dinner at around 6pm, should I still feed him at this time if I'm giving the Zantac at 9.20?
> Thank you for your help, very much appreciated  xx[/QUOTe
> 
> That will be no problem...always just make sure its at least one hr before food or 2 hrs after.....
> Glad to hear he is feeling better....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Grass is ok. It just means that their tummy is upset and by eating grass, it helps them throw up to make them feel better. Something is upsetting his stomach. If it's just every now & then, not a big deal, but if it's happening too often, you need to figure out what it may be, whether it's the chicken or ZP. Some flavors of ZP have been known to be too rich for some chis. Hope you get the problem resolved and your little gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

That will be no problem...always just make sure its at least one hr before food or 2 hrs after.....
Glad to hear he is feeling better....[/QUOTE]

Thank you! He's running round and play fighting with bailey so don't think there is anything wrong with him at all! Xx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Grass is ok. It just means that their tummy is upset and by eating grass, it helps them throw up to make them feel better. Something is upsetting his stomach. If it's just every now & then, not a big deal, but if it's happening too often, you need to figure out what it may be, whether it's the chicken or ZP. Some flavors of ZP have been known to be too rich for some chis. Hope you get the problem resolved and your little gets to feeling better soon.


Yeah it's been just now and again, not every morning. But it's been a few times over the past couple of weeks. He seems totally fine in himself and doesn't at all seem ill, but because it's happened a few times recently I thought it was best to get checked out. If it was his food would that affect his stools? His stools are normal. Could the zp just suddenly cause an issue? We've never had any problems at all in all the time I've fed it to my dogs. 
I'll just see how we get on after a couple of days.
Thank you x


----------

